

Where do all those used computers go? - parenthesis
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081125-where-do-all-those-used-computers-go.html

======
zaius
Vice did a story last year on Guiyu - a tech dumping ground in China:
<http://www.viceland.com/int/v14n9/htdocs/ctrl.php>

